# losing balls



## Daniel (Sep 9, 2007)

I play golf usually at this place called evergreen in Pennsylvania. The thing is, it's surrounded by fields and there are tall fences with barbed wire at the top, separating the fields from the course. At least half the golf holes are along a fence, so if you mis-hit the ball and it goes right. Your ball goes in the field and you can't retrieve it. I really want to start using better golf balls, I'm tired of using $15 a dozen golf balls, I want to try better ones. I usually lose about 2 golf balls per nine holes on that course. I know a good alternative is to get used golf balls, but I can't find a good place to buy them. What should I do.


----------



## CoreyNJ827 (Jul 5, 2006)

get some lessons and trust your swing


----------



## Daniel (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah easy for you to say, you probably almost never slice.
I can hit the ball straight when using my irons, just when using my woods (my driver in particular) I sometimes slice the ball.

I'm gonna get some more lessons soon.

How do you trust your swing, I mean, I just swing and try to feel confident that it's gonna go straight, which a lot of times it does. Just those couple times, it goes right and goes into the cornfield.

They probably make a lot of money collecting balls from the cornfield and selling them on the internet.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

why not try an offset driver with 12 degrees loft? That should help cut down your slice considerably. As you noted you plan on taking some lessons, so that will also help.
Another thought would be to play what you have. In other words tee up on the right side of the tee box and aim down the left side and let the ball come back towards the fairway.
What loft is your driver and if you are using a stiff shaft you might want to try a regular flex shaft.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Not sure where your located Daniel, but here is a site that sells recovered balls.

www.knetgolf.com

One other option is to tee up your ball on the side of the tee box against that fence. This allows you to aim at a spot on the left side of the fairway, away from the fence, and even if you do slice it will have more fairway to work with when it lands. Just a suggestion....

Del


----------



## Daniel (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks for the input, and for the link.

My driver is 10 degrees and has a medium firm graphite shaft. I use my 3 wood a lot more because I don't slice as much with it, but I lose about 20 yards.

I found a relatively cheap golf ball "pinnacle gold distance" the review on this site Pinnacle Gold Distance - Golf Ball Reviews at Golf Balls 101 says it's good, and if you read at the top right it says something about helping to fix a hook or slice. If anyone knows something about this golf ball, I'd appreciate it if you would tell me.

I found you can get em for a dollar a piece on golfballs.com (15 for 14.99) but that includes shipping which I don't know how much that is. Does anyone know if golfballs.com is a trustworthy website.

thanks,

Dan


----------



## CoreyNJ827 (Jul 5, 2006)

i lose my share of balls, every now in then ill push or pull a couple shots. i got some lessons and it helped a lot, also what the 2 guys above me said, aim away from the fence. good luck curing that slice


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

If you simply do a search for your favorite brand of ball on ebay, you will have days of reading if you try to get through everything offered to you.

I recently got 100 Titleist NXT balls, new, logo overruns, delivered for $110.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Just a thought, you might check to see if you have a local area swap shop, in Canada we have a web site called *Kijiji* that is city and province specific, but I have noticed that just about every city represented, that has a golf course, has some guy selling recovered balls for $5.00 a dozen. Theres a guy in my area that will sort them for you by brand for $8.00 a dozen. As far as any ball fixing a slice, well I hate to tell you that that statement is *really* stretching the boundaries of advertising.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

There are balls that reduce spin, therefore slicing.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

Buy Pro-v1x, $54 a dozen... this will ensure you try really hard to hit it straight.


----------



## odugolf (Sep 14, 2007)

Daniel said:


> I play golf usually at this place called evergreen in Pennsylvania. The thing is, it's surrounded by fields and there are tall fences with barbed wire at the top, separating the fields from the course. At least half the golf holes are along a fence, so if you mis-hit the ball and it goes right. Your ball goes in the field and you can't retrieve it. I really want to start using better golf balls, I'm tired of using $15 a dozen golf balls, I want to try better ones. I usually lose about 2 golf balls per nine holes on that course. I know a good alternative is to get used golf balls, but I can't find a good place to buy them. What should I do.


*Start by playing on a golf course w/o barbed wires  Try your local golf shop that sells used club. They usually sell decent used balls for $4-$5 a dozen.*


----------



## J.Lacoste (Aug 1, 2007)

blue3715 said:


> Buy Pro-v1x, $54 a dozen... this will ensure you try really hard to hit it straight.


One of my customers yesterday gave me 18 Pro v-1's that he had used slightly. He went on to tell me he was a 2.8 handicap and probably lost a ball every 7 rounds. He's 61 and has been playing 50 years.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

J.Lacoste said:


> One of my customers yesterday gave me 18 Pro v-1's that he had used slightly. He went on to tell me he was a 2.8 handicap and probably lost a ball every 7 rounds. He's 61 and has been playing 50 years.


Don't you HATE people like that?  

As I approach 60, faster than I can enjoy, it's becoming apparent to me that with my limited schedule, I'm probably not going to get my game back to the same nice level it once was. I now doubt I will ever be the scratch player I was. I also doubt I will break 80 as often as I would like... One time in 5 seems to be the average right now.

As for losing balls, if I play at one country club, I never lose a ball unless I hit it into water. The rough is simply too sparse and there is nowhere for the ball to hide. If I play at a different course, I can lose 5 balls in a round. They seem to think their setup should be like the U.S. Open.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

It's a hideous truth, but the more you care about your ball/score, the more likely you are to lose it/screw it up. If you're thinking about losing your ball, you're probably gonna lose it.


----------

